# Clamping AR3 Seatpost in Workstand?



## nimhbus (Aug 21, 2010)

hi,
i just got a 2010 AR3, and i'm very happy with it. But, i read all over the net that you shouldn't clamp carbon seatposts in the workstand, you should instead insert an old alloy one.
Well, that would be fine, but the AR seat tube is a propriatry shape ( i think?), so what can i do? is it ok to clamp the seat post? SuperDave, any advice?

thanks
James


----------



## macedeno21 (Dec 30, 2009)

Depends on the work stand


----------



## nimhbus (Aug 21, 2010)

it's a park tools one, the standard model.


----------



## acuracing (May 13, 2009)

I think I heard someone (maybe SuperDave?) say that it was okay to clamp the seatpost but to not put any more pressure than like how you could grasp with your hand. I'll have to figure out the same when my AR1 frameset comes in soon.


----------



## Don4 (Jul 29, 2010)

While we are having this conversation, on the Felt website, under AR Series geometry, shows under "Seat Post", "6.35", and under "Optional Seat Post", "38.1". What does that mean? Is this a possible solution for the work stand clamping question?
-- Don4


----------



## macedeno21 (Dec 30, 2009)

If its a vice grip style clamp I wouldnt exactly recommend it, if its the slide style clamp then go for it


----------



## Don4 (Jul 29, 2010)

Question for Superdave: Is the seatpost on the AR-Series a proprietary shape and size, and only available in carbon fiber? My wife rode an 2010 AR2 when the Felt demo tour came by Alfred E Bike in Kalamazoo this year, and really liked it, but she wants to have a beam rack, and we were too early in our research to ask intelligent questions!
Thanks
-- Don4


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

Don4 said:


> Question for Superdave: Is the seatpost on the AR-Series a proprietary shape and size, and only available in carbon fiber? My wife rode an 2010 AR2 when the Felt demo tour came by Alfred E Bike in Kalamazoo this year, and really liked it, but she wants to have a beam rack, and we were too early in our research to ask intelligent questions!
> Thanks
> -- Don4


Don4, 
Glad she liked it. The Felt AR and TT/Tri seatposts are all the same shape (except the 2011 DA) and can accomodate the clamping force of the seatpost clamp on the frame, so clamping it in a workstand should not be a problem provided you do not over-tighten the clamp. It needn't grasp the post any tighter than what pressure you can squeeze with your hand. The same goes for a seatpost mounted rack. Maintain the correct clamping force and you'll have no problem.

I'm sure Doug will take great care of you at Alfred E. Bike. When I was at school at WMU AEBike was my LBS and they've been a great asset since!

Regards,
-SD


----------



## Don4 (Jul 29, 2010)

SuperdaveFelt said:


> Don4,
> Glad she liked it. The Felt AR and TT/Tri seatposts are all the same shape (except the 2011 DA) and can accomodate the clamping force of the seatpost clamp on the frame, so clamping it in a workstand should not be a problem provided you do not over-tighten the clamp. It needn't grasp the post any tighter than what pressure you can squeeze with your hand. The same goes for a seatpost mounted rack. Maintain the correct clamping force and you'll have no problem.
> 
> I'm sure Doug will take great care of you at Alfred E. Bike. When I was at school at WMU AEBike was my LBS and they've been a great asset since!
> ...


Superdave --

Thanks for the info. I think the technique you describe will work well for the workstand, especially if you place the clamp butted up against the frame, to limit torque when maneuvering the bike when working.

But after reading your response I did a bit more research -- basically I ran into a 31.8mm limit on the mounts for such a rack, and that assumes a round tube. So unless a round seat tube of that diameter or smaller could be successfully clamped in the AR frame, I can't get there anyway. But an interesting discussion. The Felt website on the AR spec page refers to:

Seat Post 6.35
Optional Seat Post	38.1

What does that mean? IS there an optional seatpost? Or is this on the AR series geometry page for some other reason?

I knew you used to work with Felt in this area, from Tom Demerly's tribute (there is really no other way to put it  ) on Bikesport Michigan's website. They have unfortunately closed, but the website's still up. But talk about a small world! Stopped by AEBike on the way home tonight and drooled on the SOLD 2011 F5 in the window. I'm going back on Saturday to see about ordering an F3 for me.

Thanks,
-- Don4


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

Don4 said:


> Superdave --
> 
> Thanks for the info. I think the technique you describe will work well for the workstand, especially if you place the clamp butted up against the frame, to limit torque when maneuvering the bike when working.
> 
> ...


Those numbers on the seatposts are referring to the offset position of the clamp itself. The shape of the insertable portion of the post is unchanged.

Maybe a shim could be made for a seatpost mounted rack to create a round clamping surface.

Good to hear from another Michigander, or is it Michiganian? In any case I don't have much else to offer on the AR + rear rack solution I'm afraid. Sorry.

-SD


----------



## Don4 (Jul 29, 2010)

SuperdaveFelt said:


> Those numbers on the seatposts are referring to the offset position of the clamp itself. The shape of the insertable portion of the post is unchanged.
> 
> Maybe a shim could be made for a seatpost mounted rack to create a round clamping surface.
> 
> ...


Not a problem...got the information I was looking for! I'd thought about concocting some sort of shim, and if my wife chooses the AR, that's what we'll do. If not, there is always the F- and Z- series where the seatpost is not an issue! She coming off of a Trek Navigator comfort bike -- one that she's put 3000 miles on this year, including riding RAGBRAI. All I know is once she picks out her Felt road bike, I'll never be able to keep up!

I'm a Hoosier by birth, but have been here since 2005. I think I'll go with Michigander! Appreciate your help!

-- Don4


----------

